# Eure Gentoo Tasse

## jonasstein

Jeder kennt die Geek-Tassen, auf denen die wichtigsten und großartigsten Kommandos der Lieblingssoftware stehen.

Welche Kommandos (ggf. mit Parameter) würden auf Eurer persönlichen Gentoo-Tasse stehen? (Bitte keine Metadiskussion)Last edited by jonasstein on Sat Mar 09, 2013 12:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cryptosteve

Ich kann grundsätzlich keine Kommandos auf einer Tasse gebrachen. Ich finde, eine Tasse ist denkbar ungeeignet, um solche Informationen übersichtlich unterzubringen.

Aber 'ne schicke Gentoo-Tasse wäre trotzdem mal fein  :Smile: 

----------

## Max Steel

Auch ich fände Kommandos auf einer Tasse auch zu unübersichtlich. Ich fände das Gentoo-Logo gepaart mit einem Spruch besser. (Meine Tasse hätte dafür auch ordentlich Platz, soll heißen unter 500ml Tasseninhalt gehts nicht ^^)

----------

## Erdie

Ich habe eine Tasse mit der kompletten vi Referenz. Meistens gebrauche ich sie aber nur zum Trinken.

----------

## jonasstein

Bevor hier noch jemand mitteilen muss, dass er eigentlich lieber Bier trinkt, oder gleich Kartoffelsalat ißt, beende ich den Thread hier.

----------

## misterjack

Man kann auch Bier aus 'ner Kaffeetasse trinken oder darin seinen Kartoffelsalat servieren  :Smile: 

----------

## gendjaral

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Man kann auch Bier aus 'ner Kaffeetasse trinken oder darin seinen Kartoffelsalat servieren 

 

Man kann, besser sollte, aber auch auf die Eingangsfrage eingehen anstatt das Topic durch Späße oder Polemik zu deformieren.   :Wink: 

@jonasstein

Ich finde seltene oder einzigartige "Spaßtassen" cool!

Ist dies dann eine Anfertigung für dich alleine oder darf ich mich gleich an deine Bestellung anhängen?   :Very Happy: 

Ich verwende Gentoo Linux noch nicht so lange (was ich sehr bedaure!). Bestimmt habe ich so einiges noch nicht gesehen. Daher lasse ich dem Alteisen bei der Wahl der "Killer-Tools" gerne den Vortritt.

Wie wäre es aber alternativ mit einem Gag?

```

emerge -avDN cream-coffee

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] liquid-devel/cream-coffee-2.6-r2  USE="freshcrushedbeans robusta sugar -arabica -fortakeaway -java -liberica -maragogype -milk" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

-java Muss aber drauf!   :Very Happy:   :Razz: 

----------

## franzf

 *gendjaral wrote:*   

> -java Muss aber drauf!   

 

Evtl. auch noch "source" in die USE-Flags aufnehmen:

1) haben die meisten java-Programme dieses USE-Flag

2) heißt source ja nunmal "Quelle" - und Kaffee mit Wasser aus der eigenen Quelle schmeckt sicher dreimal so gut  :Wink: 

----------

## jonasstein

 *Quote:*   

> @jonasstein
> 
> Ich finde seltene oder einzigartige "Spaßtassen" cool!
> 
> Ist dies dann eine Anfertigung für dich alleine oder darf ich mich gleich an deine Bestellung anhängen?  

 

Erster Schritt ist, ein Gentoo Cheat Sheet für Neueinsteiger zu erstellen. Inhalt sollen die Markanten Kommandos sein, wie man sie evtl. auch auf einer Tasse finden würde.

Wenn das Cheat Sheet eine gewisse Reife hat, kann man daraus auch eine Tasse erstellen.

Ist noch recht frisch, aber für interessierte hier schonmal ein Link:

https://github.com/jonasstein/gentoo-cheat/blob/master/gcheat.pdf

----------

## Jean-Paul

 *jonasstein wrote:*   

> ... Inhalt sollen die Markanten Kommandos sein, ...

 

Mit diesen "markanten" Kommandos führe ich aus um mein System aktuell zu halten.

 *Quote:*   

> eix-sync
> 
> emerge -avuDN @world
> 
> dispatch-conf
> ...

 

Jean-Paul

----------

## Finswimmer

eix: Da sollte evtl. darauf hingewiesen werden, dass das Paket "eix" benötigt wird. (Und dann eix-sync sinnvoller ist).

----------

## gendjaral

@jonasstein

Hey, vielen Dank für die ersten Einblicke!   :Smile: 

Nur eine kleine Anregung/Nachfrage:

Wäre "/etc/portage/package.accept_keywords" nicht korrekter?

 *man portage wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
>               package.accept_keywords and package.keywords
> ...

 

Im Nachbar Topic stieß ich kürzlich auf:

```
eshowkw packagename
```

Marlo machte mich darauf aufmerksam das es sich hierbei um ein Skript zur Vereinfachung einer Funktion aus "equery" handelt. Vielleicht auch ganz nett für das Sheet.

----------

## OCmylife

 *gendjaral wrote:*   

>  *misterjack wrote:*   Man kann auch Bier aus 'ner Kaffeetasse trinken oder darin seinen Kartoffelsalat servieren  
> 
> Man kann, besser sollte, aber auch auf die Eingangsfrage eingehen anstatt das Topic durch Späße oder Polemik zu deformieren.  
> 
> @jonasstein
> ...

 

Die Idee finde ich absolut genial!

----------

## jonasstein

 *Jean-Paul wrote:*   

>  *jonasstein wrote:*   ... Inhalt sollen die Markanten Kommandos sein, ... 
> 
> Mit diesen "markanten" Kommandos führe ich aus um mein System aktuell zu halten.
> 
> 

 

Danke! Habe gerade einige davon eingebunden. 

https://github.com/jonasstein/gentoo-cheat

----------

## jonasstein

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Und dann eix-sync sinnvoller ist.

 

eix-sync ersetzt emerge --sync vollwertig?

----------

## gendjaral

Jain...

eix-sync nutzt emerge --sync und besteht aus 3 teilen der Reihe nach:

```

# emerge --sync

# eix-update

# eix-diff

```

Ein explizites (manuelles) emerge --sync ist somit vorher tatsächlich nicht mehr notwendig.

----------

## bell

@Jean-Paul "world" != "@world". Man sollte normalerweise world nutzen. 

world = @world + @system.

zum Topic:

```
# emerge --moo

  Larry loves Gentoo (Linux)

 

----------

## SkaaliaN

Ich habe die normale Gentoo Tasse (mit Logo). I.d.R. nutze ich sie für Panhas.

Eine Befehlsreferenz kann und will ich mir auf meiner Tasse nicht vorstellen.

----------

## giga89

Wenn man sie braucht kommt man oft nicht dran: Kommandos zur "Systemrettung". Besonders das Mounten von /dev, /proc und das Kopieren der resolv.conf und /etc/mtab als Voraussetzungen für eine Nachinstallation/Kerneländerung/Grub-Install sind mir schon oft entfallen.

----------

## bell

Ich würde anstatt der Befehle auch eher an Sprüchen an der Tasse interessiert:

- eine Neu-Installation ist auch keine Lösung

- Chroot geht immer

- Du bist der Herr Deines Systems

- Root ist Gott

PS: Wo kann man die Tasse bestellen?

Wenn es Kommandozeilen sein müssen, wäre meiner Meinung nach die "Gesund-halt-Befehle" das richtige. Also wie Jean-Paul es schon erwähnt hatte:

```
eix-sync

emerge -uvatDN world

emerge -a --depclean

emerge -a @preserved-rebuild

dispatch-conf

eselect news read

eclean -C distfiles

emerge --moo 

```

----------

## jonasstein

 *bell wrote:*   

> - Root ist Gott
> 
> PS: Wo kann man die Tasse bestellen?
> 
> 

 

Bei mir gibts derzeit nur eine Tasse 0.4 Liter mit Aufdruck: "Nerdsprüche sind kalter Kaffee"

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -a @preserved-rebuild
> 
> 

 

Den kannte ich noch nicht, wann macht man das denn?

----------

## bell

 *jonasstein wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   emerge -a @preserved-rebuild
> 
>  
> 
> Den kannte ich noch nicht, wann macht man das denn?

 

Es ist der Nachfolger von "revdep-rebuild", im Emerge integriert.

----------

## 3PO

 *bell wrote:*   

> @Jean-Paul "world" != "@world". Man sollte normalerweise world nutzen. 
> 
> world = @world + @system.
> 
> ...

 

Ohne jetzt zu sehr OT werden zu wollen, aber wo ist der Unterschied, zwischen "@world" und "world" ?

Back 2 Topic:

Wie wäre es mit so etwas?

--> http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/compiling.png

----------

## bell

 *3PO wrote:*   

> Ohne jetzt zu sehr OT werden zu wollen, aber wo ist der Unterschied, zwischen "@world" und "world" ?

 Da hast Du die Antwort doch zitiert: 

world = @world + @system

oder umgekehrt:

@world = world - @system

----------

## 3PO

Und wo ist dann der Unterschied zwischen "@system" und "system" ??

----------

## bell

@system = system   :Wink: 

----------

## Jean-Paul

Jetzt mal ganz OT, aber vielleicht kann man die Diskussion abtrennen.

 *bell wrote:*   

> @Jean-Paul "world" != "@world". Man sollte normalerweise world nutzen.
> 
> world = @world + @system. 

 

Da muss ich dir widersprechen.

Mit emerge -1p (@)set habe ich ermittelt:

world != /var/lib/portage/world

@selected = /var/lib/portage/world

world = @world

system = @system

@world | world = @selected + @system

(@)world ist imho eine dynamisch erzeugte Paketliste die mit unterschiedlichen Parametern unterschiedliche Ergebnisse liefert.

Jean-Paul

----------

## misterjack

 *Jean-Paul wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @selected = /var/lib/portage/world
> 
> 

 

Stimmt nur zur Hälfte. Eiinfach mal die Manpage lesen ist wohl zuviel verlangt, anstatt wild herum zu orakeln und hier Halbwissen reinzukippen.

----------

## bell

 *Quote:*   

> world = @world + @system.

  Dadrauf muss ich bestehen, denn damit habe ich Erfahrung. Hab ein chroot-System auf dem kein komplettes @system drauf ist, sondern nur ein Paar Applikationen. ein "emerge -u world" will mir das gesamte System-Set incl. openrc usw. installieren. Ein "emerge -u @world" aktualisiert nur das installierte.

----------

## Jean-Paul

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Stimmt nur zur Hälfte

  So ganz sicher scheinst du dir da nicht zu sein - stimmt's jetzt oder nicht ?

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Eiinfach mal die Manpage lesen ist wohl zuviel verlangt

  Ja, hättest du das mal selbst gemacht, anstatt hier rum zu trollen.

 *man emerge wrote:*   

> selected contains   the   user-selected   "world"   packages   that   are   listed    in /var/lib/portage/world

 

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> ... anstatt wild herum zu orakeln und hier Halbwissen reinzukippen.

  Kein Problem, du darfst das Forum bald wieder für dich haben.

@bell,

auf meinem Gentoo finde ich keinerlei Unterschied zu @world und world. Getestet wie geschrieben mit "emerge -1 (@)world" bekomme ich sowohl in der Anzahl der Paket als auch in deren Reihenfolge exakt das selbe Ergebenis.

Vielleicht hab ich auch ein anderes Gentoo als du, sei's drum irgendwie ist es auch egal.

Jean-Paul

----------

## misterjack

 *Jean-Paul wrote:*   

> So ganz sicher scheinst du dir da nicht zu sein - stimmt's jetzt oder nicht ?

 

Stimmt zur Hälfte bedeutet, dass deine Annahme die Hälfte von selected abdeckt. Mittels man emerge ist man aber schlauer. Dazu muss man nicht wild rumexperimentieren, manpages werden nicht zum Spaß geschrieben. Auf dein restliches Posting gehe ich jetzt nicht ein, denn das hat das ähnliche Niveau wie die zitierte geplenkte Frage.

----------

## mv

 *bell wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   world = @world + @system.  Dadrauf muss ich bestehen, denn damit habe ich Erfahrung.

 

Das war mal so vor ewigen Zeiten, als sets gerade neu eingeführt wurden: Damals wurde @system ausdrücklich in word_sets gespeichert.

Ist aber schon vor Jahren geändert worden: world ist obsolet und wird nur aus Kompatibilitätsgründen noch unterstützt. Es ist vollkommen äquivalent zu  @world.

----------

## Randy Andy

Verwirrend das alles ist, nicht wahr Jonas.

Dachte ja zuerst der Thread wäre etwas ins OT abgeglitten, doch manche getätigte Äußerung erinnert vielleicht wirklich ein wenig an Kaffesatz Lesen, wodurch der Bezug zum Thema ja wieder geschickt her konstruiert wäre.   :Wink: 

Also Leute, ruhig Blut und ich fasse dann mal kurz zusammen, da ich kürzlich noch mit Jonas im über genau diese Thema sprach.

In dem Gespräch fragte er mich nach dem Gentoo Pendant von Debians

```
dpkg --get-selections > /backup/installed-software.log
```

und ich erklärte ihm dass dieses quasi unser world.file ist, zu finden unter: /var/lib/portage/world

Allerdings beinhaltet es lediglich alle nach der Installation selbst nach-installierten Pakete.

Weiter konnte ich das an jenem Abend jedoch nicht ausführen, weshalb ich das nun vervollständigen möchte und weil's gerade hierher passt, eben für alle.

Da man diese ja selbst ausgewählt bzw. zur Installation selektiert hat, scheint die Namensgebung für das dem worldfile entsprechende set, mit @selected passend gewählt.

Doch am Anfang war das System, welches Neuerdings und üblicher Weise, aus einem Stage3 Archiv installiert wird.

Dieses enthält einen minimalistischen Satz an erforderlichen Pakete, ohne die das System nicht lauffähig wäre. 

Diese Pakete spiegeln sich nach einer frischen unveränderten Stage3 Installation im set @system wieder. Danach erweitert sich der Inhalt diese sets aber noch, durch die Abhängigkeiten die aus der Summe der gesetzten USE-Flags gebildet werden (bitte dabei nicht die Profile und die kaskadierenden Settings außer Acht lassen).

Und jetzt kommt quasi das, was manch einen verwirren mag, da die Option world oder das set @world, eben nicht gleich dem Inhalt der 

/var/lib/portage/world Datei entspricht!

Ein world update, sei es mit emerge -u world oder mit emerge -u @world initiiert, will daher stets das gesamte System updaten weil:

world=@world (aus Kompatibilitätsgründen, wie zuvor von mv bestätigt).

@world=@system+@selected

@system /// ist anfangs nur ein minimal ausreichender Satz* an Paketen mit dem das System laufen, aber nicht booten, könnte.

@selected ///alle manuell hinzu gefügten Pakete (die ohne emerge --oneshot Option).

* Also eine Toolchain+ein paar Pakete, so das man nach dem chroot dort hinein, sein System weiter aufbauen kann, booten könnte man davon aber nicht, denn es fehlt z.B. noch der Kernel, der Bootloader, deshalb finden sich diese auch in eurem world.file wieder.

...aber das wussten wir ja alle schon, hab's halt nur mal der besseren Lesbarkeit wegen zusammengefasst.

Und nun gerne wieder zurück zu euren liebsten Tassen-Befehlen, falls ihr denkt dass man obiges so stehen lassen kann...

[Edit, zur Präzisierung meiner Formulierung]

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## 3PO

@ Randy Andy,

wenn ich deine Zusammenfassung nun richtig interpretiere, dann heißt das doch, dass es völlig egal ist, ob man nun mit, oder ohne "@" merged??   :Surprised: 

----------

## Randy Andy

3PO.

Ja, noch. 

Da es aber laut mv als obsolet gilt, muss das nicht immer so bleiben, dann wird man's aber als Syntaxfehler merken.  :Wink: 

Und früher war's tatsächlich mal anders, was mv ja auch schon bestätigte.

Schätze auch daraus resultierten hier konträre Aussagen, aber Heute ist Heute und jetzt ist nicht früher oder in Zukunft.

Also: Ja,  ja und Ja!

----------

## bell

Und wieder was dazu gelernt. das alte "@world" ist jetzt "@selected" und das alte "world" ist jetzt "@world". Alles klar.

PS: einige dieser Weisheiten passen sicherlich auch auf die Tasse. Aber auf der Innen-Seite, passend zum Kaffeesatz.

----------

## Randy Andy

Schön,

dann ist die unsere eigene kleine Welt/(@)world ja nun wieder in Ordnung   :Laughing: 

----------

## misterjack

oh man. man emerge lesen ist echt zu schwer: "When used as arguments to emerge sets have to be prefixed with @ to be recognized." Die Namen der sets (emerge --list-sets) sind daher ohne @.

----------

## SkaaliaN

Das ist ein Gentoo discussions Forum. Wenn Leute diskutieren möchten, können sie das hier auch gerne machen. Dazu ist es da.

Ob man das man lesen kann oder nicht, spielt zunächst keine Rolle. Auch wenn es in diesem Fall sinnvoll gewesen wäre.

----------

## 3PO

 *metal1ty wrote:*   

> [...] Ob man das man lesen kann oder nicht, spielt zunächst keine Rolle. Auch wenn es in diesem Fall sinnvoll gewesen wäre.

 

Es gibt aber immer noch einen Unterschied, zwischen "lesen" und "das Gelesene auch verstehen".   :Wink: 

Und um ganz ehrlich zu sein, habe ich es immer noch nicht verstanden. Aber mal ganz abgesehen davon, wäre es schön, wenn die Damen und Herren "Experten" es einfach erklären könnten anstat pampig zu werden und auf man Pages zu verweisen - zumal es dort auch nicht eindeutig beschrieben ist....

----------

## cryptosteve

Randy Andy hat es in diesem Beitrag ja bestens und allgemein verständlich beschrieben. Ich fand die Erklärung auch bzgl. der Hintergründe sehr gelungen.

Danke dafür.

----------

## Randy Andy

Danke für den Dank, Steve.

3PO,

ich finde es couragiert von Dir, das mit dem mangelnden Verständnis hier einzugestehen.

Auch ich musste die Schachtelsätze von man emerge unter /set drei mal lesen, ehe ich's verstanden hatte.   :Wink: 

Gruß, Andy.

----------

